# Free patterns



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Some nice free patterns here...
http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for the link, there's some great patterns.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you knitnanny for sharing. I have bookmarked it for when I need it. Thanks again.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you! I have downloaded several and plan to use them soon. So much fun to find a new site.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank You!!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I see several patterns that I like.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank You, very nice site with lots of patterns. thanks again.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

suzhuz said:


> Thank you! I have downloaded several and plan to use them soon. So much fun to find a new site.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

hanks for the link,very nice patterns.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you. Lovely.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I pick out a couple of patterns.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> Some nice free patterns here...
> http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx


Thank you . Great site


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for the link, I printed out several.


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you for the link, I have picked out quite a few I would like to make


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks, some really nice patterns there.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

This is an Australian site and they add new free patterns regularly, so check back every so often.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the links - there are some nice patterns.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lots of lovely patterns, thanks for the link, Tessa28


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for site some great patterns.Diane 43


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for the link. There are so many nice patterns there!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Some pretty patterns especially the cute with hat and sweater baby set!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Some pretty patterns especially the cute with hat and sweater baby set!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you Knitnanny. I found some nice patterns to make.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

thanks!! lotsa goodies!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

So many cute patterns to choose from!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Itismeee (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks. Some awesome patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Found a few things that I book marked. Thanks for sharing the site


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing link! Appreciated some of these patterns &#128536;


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

brims said:


> Thanks for sharing. I pick out a couple of patterns.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you. Such a nice variety and all free. WOW!


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you. Lovely patterns here to keep me busy :thumbup:


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for this link. I got a few good patterns.


----------

